# Dress Trousers....Half Lined to the Knee



## DownSouth (Jun 30, 2005)

What's with trousers that are half lined to the knee? Is this something new? It's new to me.
JosABank advertises this (I have one of their suits made this way) and I just saw LE advertising their dress trousers with this feature.
What's it for?


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

*Not new*

I've got several pair of wool odd trousers that are lined to the knee. I think it's to keep the wool away from the skin so as to reduce itching. I don't have a problem with wool myself but I've been told many people find wool iritating thus the lining.
Cheers


----------



## ptolbert (May 12, 2005)

Trousers used to be fully lined to protect the wearer from the "itch" and what not. Lining them to the knee is supposed to be an attention to detail because it means you will not be so hot etc.

According to a few of the experts here on AAAC, the lining today is used mostly to protect the wool from the wearer, keeping it from wearing through.


Ciao!


----------



## mack11211 (Oct 14, 2004)

It can also prevent softer fabrics from bagging and sagging at the knee, especially when the trouser is cut closer to the leg.

I just picked up a vintage suit, in gray medium weight tweed of unknown brand but made in England, with rather full cut 1950s trousers that are lined at the knee only. Patches of lining were sewn into this section but not above or below. Odd.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm one of those that has a problem w/ wool so I'm glad there are half lined pants out there. I have a pair of Blackwatch plaid that aren't lined and I can only wear them for a few hours at a time before they start driving me crazy.

Brian


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

On some of the really heavy, hairy, itchy wools like tweeds, you'll find lining all the way down to the cuff and all the way around the leg. I have a pair of BB patch tartans done this way. Otherwise, it's not necessary to go down that far and even when getting MTM, I only spec the normal half-lining to the knee.


----------



## ASF (Mar 6, 2006)

A few of my Press suits have trousers that are partially lined. Personally I don't care for it. The lining makes it more difficult to fold the trousers with a nice crease and it also makes putting the trousers in a pants press more difficult.

ASF


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Have one or two BB suits with half linings. Put my toe through the lining on one of the legs. Other than that I like the idea.


----------



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

I inherited an older (35+yrs) 3 piece Brooks golden fleece suit and it has silk lined pants, so I don't think this is a new thing. Outsourcing may have finally made it feasable for companies like LE and JAB to offer it.
I like it as mine are lined with silk, nature's original prefomance fabric. It helps keep me cool in a hot office or theater, but warm when I walk on a chilly day. Although it could just be psychological.


----------



## Speas (Mar 11, 2004)

Maybe I'm missing something here, but I only have one pair of wool trousers (Bill's cavalry twill) without lining. It seems that it's primarly cheap trousers that dont have the half lining.


----------

